# short Shifter poll



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

hey , as much i would love one, i have a A/T, but i have a friend who wants one and i know others on here are interested in starting this poll so i thought i jump in and set it up.

Thanks to those who have voted. IT would be great if everyone who views this thread to weigh in. We are hoping to show that there is a market for this and every vote counts.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm in ?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

I am In


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

add it to the poll if you would please. they are trying to get enough data to convince a company to create one for us


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Maybe we should also create a list of know short shifter companies such as b&g. I know some of you have reached out to b&g but maybe we can lucky with someone else.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

agree


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Good we need to do this with other products.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll kick this off (please keep in mind these are companies that make short shifters and some of these only keep to one car brand):

AC schnitzer 
Active autowerkes 
Agency power 
ARK 
B&M 
Cusco 
Forge (might have a good shot here if BOVs sell well) 
Hurst 
Torque Solutions 
Perrin
Ralco rz


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> I'll kick this off (please keep in mind these are companies that make short shifters and some of these only keep to one car brand):AC schnitzerActive autowerkesAgency powerARKB&MCuscoForge (might have a good shot here if BOVs sell well)HurstPerrinTorque Solutions


Can't read it very well

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

*Edited*


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I fear that there not enough members here who will vote for this, if they ever see it. When people stop voting in a few days this thread will disappear down the list. It might be a good idea to pin it so that it will brought to everybody's attention for the next few months at least.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> I fear that there not enough members here who will vote for this, if they ever see it. When people stop voting in a few days this thread will disappear down the list. It might be a good idea to pin it so that it will brought to everybody's attention for the next few months at least.


:signs015:


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

how would i pin it so that it stay ontop?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like XR stickied it for you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm the sole "negative" vote so far. I actually am used to much longer throws (1-4 on the floor; 5th in the passenger wheel well) so I consider the Cruze to be a short shift.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

is there a way to advertise this poll on the facebook page?


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> I'll kick this off (please keep in mind these are companies that make short shifters and some of these only keep to one car brand):
> 
> AC schnitzer
> Active autowerkes
> ...


B&M is the parent of HURST. They will only be interested if we can guarantee 500 buyers


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

:sigh: 

Understood, I was just trying to keep a running list of known short shifter companies.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'm the sole "negative" vote so far. I actually am used to much longer throws (1-4 on the floor; 5th in the passenger wheel well) so I consider the Cruze to be a short shift.


I voted negative as well. I thought compared to other manuals I've had, the throw has really shortened up in the Cruze. I fear if the throw gets too short, like some of you want, your chance of grinding and missing gears will skyrocket.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I voted negative as well. I thought compared to other manuals I've had, the throw has really shortened up in the Cruze. I fear if the throw gets too short, like some of you want, your chance of grinding and missing gears will skyrocket.


Thats is my only scare to byt after driving thia car for over a year I've learened not to hit high rwvs from first to second, but I also don't drag race so thay wont help any of y'all that do.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

voted


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm in, but only if it's a good price. Planning a short throw in the SRT-4 (wife's request) so that means I can get one for the cruze too


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Guys, I've add to my list - Ralco rz. I have contact this company as well. Cross you fingers. 

I voted yes because I used to have a '08 Civic Si and the stock setup was a short shifter. Short shifters can (depends on what it comes with/without) not only shorten your throws but make the throw smoother and easier (less effort).


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> Short shifters can (depends on what it comes with/without) not only shorten your throws but make the throw smoother and easier (less effort).


This is what I'm hoping for in the cruze.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> Does anyone know if the Sonic Shifter Bushings by DDMWorks will fit a Cruze?


I don't think they do I thinks someone already tried

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Spoke with Dave at DDMWorks. He said that the shift mechanism for the Sonic and Cruze are astonishingly similar so they should work. He's going to call me back after checking part numbers. These bushings go under the sifter (4), not at the end of the linkage FYI.

He said he sent a set out to a Cruze owner and he never got any word back on if they fit or not.

GOOD NEWS! DDMWorks is working on a short throw shifter for the Sonic. I asked if they would be making one for the Cruze and he said that if the parts are interchangeable then yes, but if something is different then it's a possibility, but later down the road. They are focused on Sonic only right now, but because of how interchangeable a lot of the parts are, they are also considering giving the Cruze some love. 

I told him we had a group of people wanting a short-throw so please make one cause we'll buy it!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

:goodjob: Well done!


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweet keep us posted man  


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

David from DDMWorks got back to me and said that he did some looking into it and from what he's seen they should fit. He said that he wasn't able to confirm with part #'s or drawings (still waiting) so he is only 99% sure. So if you do order them, don't be mad if they don't fit. You can always send them back.

I figure for $25, I'm going to order them and try them out.

I asked him if they don't fit, if I could do some measurements and collect some data and have them make a set for the Cruze. He said yes. So, shifter bushing here we come!

These vendors [Forge, DDMWorks] are really nice to talk to. DDMWorks are giving the 1.4 a lot of love. Plenty of stuff in the pipeline coming from them [for the Sonic] so maybe we'll get some love too.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

thanks for talking to them. keeps us posted on the bushings


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ordered.

NOTE: The shipping was the same price as the parts! I called and spoke with Ivy and she explained that UPS and USPS rates have gone up and sometimes the rating system returns whack-a** numbers. I called and she manually looked it up and it was only $10. So if you have any issues with the shipping rates then give her a call.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

will be ordering the ddmworks bushing monday if everything goes well with your findings.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Might as order them now I won't have them here by Monday (or even installed until next weekend)


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Might as order them now I won't have them here by Monday (or even installed until next weekend)


I guess I will.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I read that someone tried the bushings and they didn't work on the Cruze. But at least you can confirm.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> I read that someone tried the bushings and they didn't work on the Cruze. But at least you can confirm.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


Yea me too but he hasn't been on since September.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

That was why I had deleted my original post about the bushings. I read on Vince's forum that they did not work. But as Titan said for $25, it may still be worth a shot.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> That was why I had deleted my original post about the bushings. I read on Vince's forum that they did not work. But as Titan said for $25, it may still be worth a shot.


Yup om pretty sure if it dosnt work I can sell it.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Yes very true. Keep us posted.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm ordering it tonight I'm going to try and get it 2 day shipped so I can try and get them on Saturday if I get them.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well they wont cut me a deal on shipping so it seems ill be second to get them.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

It doesn't matter if they fit or not because if they dont we can take measurements and they will MAKE them and send them out so either way we get them it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> David from DDMWorks got back to me and said that he did some looking into it and from what he's seen they should fit. He said that he wasn't able to confirm with part #'s or drawings (still waiting) so he is only 99% sure. So if you do order them, don't be mad if they don't fit. You can always send them back.
> 
> I figure for $25, I'm going to order them and try them out.
> 
> ...


Where the bushings go btw ? 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Under the shifter boot. I'll take pics when I put them in.


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure what a short shifter is, but if I had to guess it means shortening the distance between gears. I'm going to have to go with no on this one. 

1. This isn't a real sports car. (I do however want a performance clutch for those times you need to hammer it, that second gear grinding sucks.)
2. It's not really that far of a shift. Considering I've driven my friends F 150 with a manual transmission, our gearbox is really close and tight in comparison. So to y'all I could see maybe a want for a short shifter...
but in short I'm voting no on this one. I don't know how much it'd cost but I'd rather spend the money on other mod's.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

speedy862004 said:


> I'm not entirely sure what a short shifter is


I recommend watching this before making any judgement calls. In this vid the stock throw is 7mm and they take it to 4mm which = HUGE HUGE difference.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Good video really helpful.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i watch thier channel alot, they have alot of good videos on there about simple mods, lowering springs, front monted intercoolers tuning...etc.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> i watch thier channel alot, they have alot of good videos on there about simple mods, lowering springs, front monted intercoolers tuning...etc.


Yea I subscribe to them.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

speedy862004 said:


> I'm not entirely sure what a short shifter is, but if I had to guess it means shortening the distance between gears. I'm going to have to go with no on this one.


As I mentioned previously, the shortened distance is *not *the only benefit. A short shifter will allow for smoother and easier shifting (less effort ). In my Civic Si, I could shift through the gears with my pinky.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

bump, wanted to get this back up the list for more votes


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

hey everyone, just looking for more votes to provide to manufactures


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Did any of you that took the plunge try installing the shifter bushings from DDMWorks?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> Did any of you that took the plunge try installing the shifter bushings from DDMWorks?


Still waiting for mine to come in. I ordered a set of booger's at the same time for the SRT-4. They came in Saturday so I installed them and took it out. Man it's stiff! No more slop. But the set came with 4, two under the shifter and 2 at the tranny. DDMWorks is only for under the shifter.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Their 933 views and only 37 votes whyyy!!! 
Vote ppl would be nice to have a short shifter


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Still waiting for mine to come in. I ordered a set of booger's at the same time for the SRT-4. They came in Saturday so I installed them and took it out. Man it's stiff! No more slop. But the set came with 4, two under the shifter and 2 at the tranny. DDMWorks is only for under the shifter.


Dont forget to do a write up if they fit.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Dont forget to do a write up if they fit.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Tapping my foot waiting for UPS guy. Says it's out for delivery  Everyday I feel like the shifter is getting worse (all in my head of course).


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i just want it to work so at least it will feel better.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey guys we need more votes if you are viewing the trhead please vote


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Honestly, I think we need linkage bushings and a stiff trans mount before a short shifter. Those two items would greatly improve shifting.

What is the poll going to be used for? Interest in a purchase? While I know most members would be interested, only a few would actually pay out since the cost will be $250-$350.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Honestly, I think we need linkage bushings and a stiff trans mount before a short shifter. Those two items would greatly improve shifting.
> 
> What is the poll going to be used for? Interest in a purchase? While I know most members would be interested, only a few would actually pay out since the cost will be $250-$350.


I'm with titan on this but would pay for a short throw also.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

me too, also curious about a different more attractive MT shifter Knob


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hope with time they make us a nice short shifter hope it happens ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Honestly, I think we need linkage bushings and a stiff trans mount before a short shifter. Those two items would greatly improve shifting...


Ditto.


----------



## Etherlite (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmm, sounds awesome, but I have the auto.

I'm pretty sure the manual I saw here in Aus had a short throw shifter installed. 
I could be wrong.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

the point was to gauge intrest in the subject, i have a A/T so i lose out on the fun, but some were trying to get interest up in order to get a company interested in making parts for us.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Any update on the install?


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> I'll kick this off (please keep in mind these are companies that make short shifters and some of these only keep to one car brand):
> 
> AC schnitzer
> Active autowerkes
> ...


i had the Hurst short-throw in my 07 Cobalt SS/SC and it felt, cheap and loose, but the throws were definitely shorter. I should've gone with the TWN (if memory serves). It had the reputation has being tighter and better built.


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> me too, also curious about a different more attractive MT shifter Knob


i bought a replacement shifter knob, but it won't work on the Cruze shifter due to the design. Sooner or later, someone will make a short-throw for these things. it took a year or two with the Cobalts and longer than that for the Cavaliers.


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

So I took a video clip of how sloppy the shifter bushing is at the transaxle linkage.

Is anyone working on a replacement bushing??? I really don't have the time to fabricate one on my own.

You have to click to watch, I don't know how to embed the video on here.




And for reference, here is a photo of the linkage. (Yes, I posted it earlier)


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice job, Mike. That's what I've been saying this whole time. No one makes them as far as I know. But, I bet you could 1) find a set for another car that matched same OD/ID and height 2) Fill them in with polyurethane. If they are anything like the ones from my SRT-4, they will have holes in them which make them very squishy and can be filled easily(?).

You should pull them out and take pics and dimensions.


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks.

I have not had someone sit inside the car to verify, but I bet this bushing slop translates to a fair amount of useless movement at the shifter itself - maybe as much as an inch - I don't know...

I am having trouble just getting the retaining cap off the darn thing. I can see how it's clipped on, but wasn't successful (yet!) at popping it off.


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

that explains why the shifter is so sloppy when you're really flogging molly through the gears... come on! Someone make a shifter for this car already!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ADK_Cruze said:


> that explains why the shifter is so sloppy when you're really flogging molly through the gears... come on! Someone make a shifter for this car already!


Yes I will be getting it to test on our cars its made in Holland for Opels with the m32 transmission they guarantee it to work on our cars.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's the link.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12425

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RedCruze (Sep 5, 2012)

Agreed and I am in.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I love my shifter shortner.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

So has there been any follow up on the search for a short shifter?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

Interesting thread.

I'm a new Cruze owner (one month) and although the linkage isn't too bad, I would like it tighter and shorter. I had a TWM shifter on my Cobalt, and it was the best mod I made to the car bar none. With a good short shifter, you have more "feel" and you can shift quicker, without slamming the shifter into the next gear. A good short shifter is all about finesse, not some ham-fisted clown trying to speed shift for that extra tenth of a second, (and destroying transmissions in the process).


----------



## StuartA91 (Mar 24, 2014)

If TWM would make a STS for the cruze i would buy it in a heartbeat TWM makes excellent parts


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Found one made by mtech in Holland for 99 Euros plush shipping. It's for the M32 6 speed. I'll post link as soon as I get to it again. 

This is for the 13 and up

http://www.short-shifters.com/mtech-l-shift-m32.html


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

I researched that one. It is also sold by BNR.

Although it obviously shortens the throws by shortening the pivot point at the transmission, but I wonder how much sloppiness is in the shifter mechanism itself? Having a shorter throw, only solves half the issue. There have been a few threads about the possibility of installing Sonic bushings, but I only found one thread where someone actually did it, and iirc the poster had to dremel and modify parts to get the bushings installed. I don't recall there being a followup post whether the bushings were beneficial or not (but I may be wrong).


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Davep said:


> I researched that one. It is also sold by BNR.
> 
> Although it obviously shortens the throws by shortening the pivot point at the transmission, but I wonder how much sloppiness is in the shifter mechanism itself? Having a shorter throw, only solves half the issue. There have been a few threads about the possibility of installing Sonic bushings, but I only found one thread where someone actually did it, and iirc the poster had to dremel and modify parts to get the bushings installed. I don't recall there being a followup post whether the bushings were beneficial or not (but I may be wrong).


Why buy from BNR for almost $50 more instead of buying direct from the manufacture?



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

You're correct. I was only stating that the 2013+ is also available from BNR in case some may prefer to purchase from a local source, rather than overseas. For us Canadians, purchasing direct is a definite advantage.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

If there is a group buy set up I am in. Even if it is just a share or shipping. I live in Toronto.


----------

